# SSL Zertifikat-Request mit 2048 Bit Verschlüsselung über Admin-Panel



## pee (2. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

unter https://www.startssl.com/ bekommt man nur ein SSL-Zertifikat mit mindestens 2048 Bit Verschlüsselung. Der *Zertifikat-Request bzw. das Self Signed Zertifikat* über das ISPC Adminpanel geht aber (meines Wissens nach) nur mit 1024 Bit.

Das ist schade, denn Startssl ist die einzige mir bekannte Stelle für kostenlose _1 Jahres_ SSL-Zertifikate. Wenn ich einen Self-Signed Schlüssel über die Kommandozeile erstelle, dann kann ich ihn ja nicht problemlos in das ISPC Adminpanel eintragen.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee hierzu?

lg


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## pee (3. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Welche ISPConfig Version?


Die Version ist *3.0.1.6*


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

Da müsstest Du in das apache Plugin im Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available sehen und die Zahl 1024 durch 2048 im ssl Kommando ersetzen.


----------



## pee (3. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Da müsstest Du in das apache Plugin im Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available sehen und die Zahl 1024 durch 2048 im ssl Kommando ersetzen.


Danke, dies funktioniert.


----------



## dabo11 (1. Aug. 2011)

wäre das dann in ispconfig 2 einfach /root/ispconfig/openssl/ssl/openssl.cnf ?


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2011)

Schau mal hier:

HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials - View Single Post - GoDaddy SSL Certificates and ISPConfig


----------

